# OT > Offtopic >  Ruotsalainen blogi

## antti

tällainen blogi löytyy ruotsalaisella joukkoliikenneharrastelijalla     http://perkele-trafikki-oy.bloggagratis.se/        mistähän on keksinyt nimen

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> tällainen blogi löytyy ruotsalaisella joukkoliikenneharrastelijalla     http://perkele-trafikki-oy.bloggagratis.se/        mistähän on keksinyt nimen


Suomesta tietenkin. Missä muualla Ruotsin lähellä trafiikki olisi niin perkeleellinen?  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomesta tietenkin. Missä muualla Ruotsin lähellä trafiikki olisi niin perkeleellinen?


Ja kaveri on kiinalainen ainakin sukujuuriltaan. Olisi kiinostava kuulla muuten miten Ruotsissa asuvat siirtolaiset (muut kuin suomalaistaustaiset)  lausuvat suomea, onkohan siellä jopa oma "pidgin-suomi"?

t. Rainer

----------

